# Let's Bring back the fandom



## Dean the Master

Charles Barkley: Ginobili! more Ginobili!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

But aren't you the guy who thinks the spurs are boring?...and the guy who's terrible at geography?


----------



## ¹²³




----------



## Dean the Master

ezealen said:


> But aren't you the guy who thinks the spurs are boring?...and the guy who's terrible at geography?


Yes, but I am trying to fall in love with this team.


----------



## Dean the Master




----------



## edwardcyh

Dean the Master said:


> Yes, but I am trying to fall in love with this team.


LOL... It's not hard to love the Spurs. It's a classy organization with a bunch of great players (exclude Finley).

I don't come to this part of the forum because nobody ever shows up here.


----------



## Dean the Master

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... It's not hard to love the Spurs. It's a classy organization with a bunch of great players (exclude Finley).
> 
> I don't come to this part of the forum because nobody ever shows up here.


Now you will come.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dean the Master said:


> Now you will come.


Really? Have they traded Finley?


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... It's not hard to love the Spurs. It's a classy organization with a bunch of great players (exclude Finley).
> 
> I don't come to this part of the forum because nobody ever shows up here.


A sleeper I see.


----------



## TiMVP2

WTF you mean bring it back? It was never lost, money, this forum aint san antonio, this forum aint spurs fans united, this forum isnt the entire population of basketball fans, just a very small portion.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Timmy, take off that mask. You're scaring off all these potential Spurs fans.


----------



## Dean the Master

A Spurs fan who love the team so much, she married one of them.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dean the Master said:


> A woman who loves money so much that she married a Sperm.


Corrected it for you....


----------



## TiMVP2

Better than marrying a choker *cough* dirk *cough*


----------



## Dean the Master

So anybody going to watch the Spurs and Detroit game tonight on TNT?


----------



## Dean the Master

It looks like she's not going to be here long.


----------



## hi im new

cute doggie


----------



## Dean the Master

hi im new, no I am not joking. I am new. lol. 

Anyway, Spurs won.......................................again!


----------



## Pimped Out

edwardcyh said:


> Corrected it for you....


oooooh, i see what you did there


----------



## hi im new

haha man ginobili put on an exciting show there in the 4th. well a 2-3 min span of it. it was a good win for us.

oh and pimped out, i noticed youre taking thermo, GOOD LUCK!, i am in thermo 2 right now and not lookin forward to it.

and in other news, the plague is supposedly on the rise.


----------



## lingi1206

Dean the Master said:


> Yes, but I am trying to fall in love with this team.


hold on there Dean you switching teams?


----------



## Dean the Master

lingi1206 said:


> hold on there Dean you switching teams?


No sir, I am "ADDING" a team for the love of the game.


----------



## lingi1206

Dean the Master said:


> No sir, I am "ADDING" a team for the love of the game.


yea but the Spurs? they're like our divison rivals...(even if we're not at their level)


----------



## Dean the Master

Ginobili!


----------



## Pimped Out

hi im new said:


> haha man ginobili put on an exciting show there in the 4th. well a 2-3 min span of it. it was a good win for us.
> 
> oh and pimped out, i noticed youre taking thermo, GOOD LUCK!, i am in thermo 2 right now and not lookin forward to it.
> 
> and in other news, the plague is supposedly on the rise.


nah, i finished off thermo last semester. That user title was from last may (finals time). Got my B though so whatever.



Dean the Master said:


> No sir, I am "ADDING" a team for the love of the game.


but couldnt you choose a less boring team?


----------



## TiMVP2

Dean The Master(bandwaggoner)


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

MDIZZ said:


> Dean The Master(bandwaggoner)


I don't really think you can call him a bandwagoner when he started pulling for them _when the spurs started sucking_.




Pimped Out said:


> but couldnt you choose a less boring team?


But he's already a rockets fan...


----------



## hi im new

lol


----------



## Pimped Out

ezealen said:


> I don't really think you can call him a bandwagoner when he started pulling for them _when the spurs started sucking_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he's already a rockets fan...


are you implying the rockets are a less boring team than the spurs?


----------



## TiMVP2

Our record ain't sucking homie.


----------



## Loco de Laker

Siempre fue significado para ser, mas la profecía nunca fue cumplida. El traidor es ahora en nuestro corazón, los cachones de corazón son ahora de contienda grave, y de los demonios una vez poderosos de sombras oscuras ahora aparecen más mortal que nunca. Para hacer el imposible debemos mirar más allá de la juventud de Katrina, nosotros no debemos temer el que aplastamos una vez. Ellos fueron ambos pero los niños cuando ellos empezaron su batalla, uno ahora un hombre ha comenzado a ofrecer el consejo del padre. El sol no brilla para siempre, puede ser brillante, pero su luz aparece más baja como el viaje pasa. Ay veo a un enemigo familiar a lo lejos, su torso acompañado de 3 cabezas poderosas, pero de este dragón no vivirá para siempre, ni hará temo el potencial que lo lleva consigo para destrucción. Nosotros no estamos solos en esta pelea y la batalla es distante de sobre, debemos mantener las cabezas altas, yo puedo ver los cielos en el futuro no tan lejano, ellos aguardan tan pronto como el pedazo final es agregado. ¿Dónde estuvo dios cuando el universo creó uno quizás pregunte? La respuesta es sencilla. ..purple y el oro. 

EL VUELVE 19 de abril, 2008.


----------



## CbobbyB

Loco de Laker said:


> Siempre fue significado para ser, mas la profecía nunca fue cumplida. El traidor es ahora en nuestro corazón, los cachones de corazón son ahora de contienda grave, y de los demonios una vez poderosos de sombras oscuras ahora aparecen más mortal que nunca. Para hacer el imposible debemos mirar más allá de la juventud de Katrina, nosotros no debemos temer el que aplastamos una vez. Ellos fueron ambos pero los niños cuando ellos empezaron su batalla, uno ahora un hombre ha comenzado a ofrecer el consejo del padre. El sol no brilla para siempre, puede ser brillante, pero su luz aparece más baja como el viaje pasa. Ay veo a un enemigo familiar a lo lejos, su torso acompañado de 3 cabezas poderosas, pero de este dragón no vivirá para siempre, ni hará temo el potencial que lo lleva consigo para destrucción. Nosotros no estamos solos en esta pelea y la batalla es distante de sobre, debemos mantener las cabezas altas, yo puedo ver los cielos en el futuro no tan lejano, ellos aguardan tan pronto como el pedazo final es agregado. ¿Dónde estuvo dios cuando el universo creó uno quizás pregunte? La respuesta es sencilla. ..purple y el oro.
> 
> EL VUELVE 19 de abril, 2008.


Okay


----------



## hi im new

dudes already banned....wtf?


----------



## Pimped Out

hi im new said:


> dudes already banned....wtf?


he was a previously banned member


----------



## Dean the Master

Yeah Spurs won against the Suns! Nice comeback.


----------



## TiMVP2

that guy said this:


It was always meant to be, but the prophecy was never fulfilled. The traitor is now in our hearts, the heart of cachones are now serious contest, and the once powerful demons of dark shadows now appearing more deadly than ever. To make the impossible look beyond youth Katrina, we should not fear that hit once. They were but two children when they began their battle, one now a man has begun offering the advice of his father. The sun does not shine forever, it can be bright, but his light appears lower as travel passes. Oh I see a familiar enemy in the distance, her torso with 3 heads powerful, but this dragon does not live forever, nor will the fear that carries potential for destruction. We are not alone in this fight and the battle is far from over, we must keep their heads high, I can see the skies in the not so distant future, as soon as they await the final piece is added. Where was God when the universe created one might ask? The answer is simple. .. Purple and gold.

THE RETURNS April 19, 2008.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Can someone explain how one of this decade's most dominant teams in the NBA can have such a dead forum? I'm puzzled, lol >_>


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

MDIZZ said:


> that guy said this:
> 
> 
> It was always meant to be, but the prophecy was never fulfilled. The traitor is now in our hearts, the heart of cachones are now serious contest, and the once powerful demons of dark shadows now appearing more deadly than ever. To make the impossible look beyond youth Katrina, we should not fear that hit once. They were but two children when they began their battle, one now a man has begun offering the advice of his father. The sun does not shine forever, it can be bright, but his light appears lower as travel passes. Oh I see a familiar enemy in the distance, her torso with 3 heads powerful, but this dragon does not live forever, nor will the fear that carries potential for destruction. We are not alone in this fight and the battle is far from over, we must keep their heads high, I can see the skies in the not so distant future, as soon as they await the final piece is added. Where was God when the universe created one might ask? The answer is simple. .. Purple and gold.
> 
> THE RETURNS April 19, 2008.


That's pretty much what Lupe Fiasco does. Use big words that don't mean **** and make all the idiots think it means something deap.


----------



## Pimped Out

MDIZZ said:


> that guy said this:
> 
> 
> It was always meant to be, but the prophecy was never fulfilled. The traitor is now in our hearts, the heart of cachones are now serious contest, and the once powerful demons of dark shadows now appearing more deadly than ever. To make the impossible look beyond youth Katrina, we should not fear that hit once. They were but two children when they began their battle, one now a man has begun offering the advice of his father. The sun does not shine forever, it can be bright, but his light appears lower as travel passes. Oh I see a familiar enemy in the distance, her torso with 3 heads powerful, but this dragon does not live forever, nor will the fear that carries potential for destruction. We are not alone in this fight and the battle is far from over, we must keep their heads high, I can see the skies in the not so distant future, as soon as they await the final piece is added. Where was God when the universe created one might ask? The answer is simple. .. Purple and gold.
> 
> THE RETURNS April 19, 2008.


I can use online translators too


----------



## TiMVP2

Chan said:


> That's pretty much what Lupe Fiasco does. Use big words that don't mean **** and make all the idiots think it means something deap.


Lyrics don't mean much to me. I listen to south rappers. His sound owns the Earth tho.


betta than ya boy JIN!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hi im new

souljah boy is really deep too...YOOOOU!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

MDIZZ said:


> Lyrics don't mean much to me. I listen to south rappers. His sound owns the Earth tho.
> 
> 
> betta than ya boy JIN!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


He is, but at least Jin isn't overrated. I don't really like him all that much. He doesn't suck and he's got a fan's outlook on hip hop "Listen to Lil Wayne and Little Brother" which is kinda cool, but that's about it. Corny at times.

Lupe is being touted as the best thing since sliced bread. He's a faker.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Chan said:


> That's pretty much what Lupe Fiasco does. Use big words that don't mean **** and make all the idiots think it means something deap.


I want you out of this forum now!


----------



## King Joseus

This thread is great. :laugh:

The real reason the Spurs are so good:


----------



## JustDontFlipMeOver

I'm here, and always here. Go SPurs!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

ezealen said:


> I want you out of this forum now!


YAHH YAHH Trick.


----------



## Dean the Master




----------



## Dean the Master

Chan said:


> YAHH YAHH Trick.


What has the young generation become? Seriously, why is Soulja Boy so popular? His songs are rubbish.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Dean the Master said:


> What has the young generation become? Seriously, why is Soulja Boy so popular? His songs are rubbish.


Mock Lupe's lyrics and then quote Soulja Boy's... :nonono:


----------



## TiMVP2

Dean the Master said:


> What has the young generation become? Seriously, why is Soulja Boy so popular? His songs are rubbish.


Fun>Lyracism


----------



## Pimped Out

Ginobili can't run for president. He wasn't even born here.


----------



## Dean the Master

Pimped Out said:


> Ginobili can't run for president. He wasn't even born here.


Isn't Arnold trying to change that?


----------



## hi im new

Dean the Master said:


> What has the young generation become? Seriously, why is Soulja Boy so popular? His songs are rubbish.


Rubbish? yea right, its below rubbish. youre being too nice

IMO, the music thats being released these days (by some of the artists, i.e. Soulja Boy, enter one of the various songs that has to do with sex, 'shorty you a tin' can, etc) are making people more stupid :whistling:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

It's stupider, hi, not more stupid. I think you've been listening to too much Soula boy :raised_ey

But I do agree. 99% of the stuff you hear on the radio now is complete crap. The only reason I ever listen to the radio is because of Kid Kraddick in the morning... and Jack FM, which is probably the only good radio station in SA.


----------



## hi im new

ezealen said:


> It's stupider, hi, not more stupid. I think you've been listening to too much Soula boy :raised_ey
> 
> But I do agree. 99% of the stuff you hear on the radio now is complete crap. The only reason I ever listen to the radio is because of Kid Kraddick in the morning... and Jack FM, which is probably the only good radio station in SA.


lol...yea i tune into kid kraddick too. good show


----------

